# Website



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

looking to get a website up for my business...anyone do them? pm me and we will discuss...thanks!!!


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't do them but, here is a link that it is all free. i do not know anything about them but, I am looking at doing one on here. I just don't have the time to do it now! http://members.webs.com/index.jsp It looks pretty easy!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

i can do em


----------



## The_REAL_Pole_benda (Feb 19, 2009)

I do webpages. I am a certified webmaster and dont charge much at all. Here isa link to the website I created and maintain currently. All you will need to do is obtain web server/address and leave the rest up to me, I will get your inputs on how you want the page to look or work, I just dont do logo's. Let me know if you are interested. 

www.howelltackle.com


----------



## matt13 (Oct 4, 2007)

nice work man


----------



## The_REAL_Pole_benda (Feb 19, 2009)

> *matt13 (3/4/2009)*nice work man


Thank you


----------



## matt13 (Oct 4, 2007)

no problem just learing how to do it and you wouldnt believe how much work is involved . truly an art


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

BTT need to get something up pretty soon


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

VTman may be able to help. He is here on the forum.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I just went through godaddy.com to get a website. So far no issues.. still working on it though, just laid the basics out.


----------



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

I can help you out, just send me a PM and let me know what kind of site you want and how much info you want on it. All you need to do is get hosting and a Domain name and I can give you links to discounts on both. Most sites can be completed in 3-4 days.



:usaflag


----------

